

Smartphones and the Disappearance of Idle Time - dgurney
http://concertwindow.com/3077/smartphones-and-the-disappearance-of-idle-time

======
chrisling
this is very true. while idle time is nearly erased with a smartphone, it's
important to be cognizant to put down our device(s) when in certain
situations, such as social outings, dates, etc. or it will begin to affect our
perspective and paint a negative image.

